# Temporary Home Required for Cat



## Deborah2307 (May 7, 2017)

'Binks' is my amazing 3-year old cat whom I love very much - I am moving for work to London and in temporary accommodation for 3-4months and can't take her with me. I would never give her up but I need a temporary home for her with an equally amazing foster parent)s). She is quite nervous but very gentle and sweet. I will be moving to Oxford to live after the 3-4 months so someone in or around London or Oxford would be ideal.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Deborah2307: Hi Deborah: can you give a bit more info about your girl...if she is good with other cats/pets/children etc, any health problems? Spayed and vaccinated (I'm guessing she is!).Thank you.:Cat


----------



## Deborah2307 (May 7, 2017)

Calvine said:


> @Deborah2307: Hi Deborah: can you give a bit more info about your girl...if she is good with other cats/pets/children etc, any health problems? Spayed and vaccinated (I'm guessing she is!).Thank you.:Cat


Hi - she's very gentle but nervous - she's fine with dogs but scared if other cats try to chase her, basically, she would never defend herself, she's just run! She's also fine with females but a little nervous with men. She has been spayed and vaccinated and identity tagged.


----------

